# Gold. Ret. Pup In Shafter Shelter In Ca!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Homeward Bound take mixes? Norcal? Email Steve or Sharon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a cutie. I think Marlene would like her because she has the same ears as Sammy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. Steve and also a rep from Norcal called Allison (Fresno area)

Don't know CA at all!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Steve and also a rep from Norcal called Allison (Fresno area)
> 
> Don't know CA at all!!


Me neither. I think Claire's Friend is in CA, too. She may know someone who can help.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> What a cutie. I think Marlene would like her because she has the same ears as Sammy!


 
I thought the same exact thing!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aww she does have Sammy ears!! what a cutie pie.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ugh i wish i could have three.... LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have sent on to HBGRR


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

please keep us updated on this one... she is so sweet... its taking all the strength i have to say no to getting her.. LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Marlene you need a girl to go with those two boys. What a cute trio they will make. Three's Company LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah Marlene!! Besides, she's a puppy right now, so really it's 2 and a half dogs right now LOL


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Any updates on this puppy?? She's no longer on the shelter pet list.

Found her thread--Adopted!!!! YAYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So Glad she was adopted!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh that is just great news..


----------

